# Where to get blue brassads for air cadet squadron?



## cadettrooper (1 Feb 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knew where i can get ahold of approx. 4-5 blue arm brassards for my squadron?


----------



## MPSHIELD (1 Feb 2006)

Good day,
they are in the system. I am in the army, but I volunteer and do supply for an air cadet unit. I ordered about 20 a while back. If you give me until next Tuesday, I can have the NSN for you.

What do you need them for? (out of curiousity of course)

Cheers

(edit-Tuesday versus Thursday)


----------



## cadettrooper (1 Feb 2006)

HEY thanks for the reply, my squadron has a new supply officer (who's not actually an officer but a reg force private) and she doesn't know any was to get them herself. but the brassads are for the squadron duty services. we'll have them embroidered to say "duty NCO". the closest thing i could find were some old army cadet dark green one's.


----------



## qjdb (1 Feb 2006)

The Supply Officer (private) has to order things from Logistiks, and that is a webpage ordering system.  On that page, there is a place for them to order badges, etc, and at least in the Army side of things, that is where the Brassards are located.

I was the SupO for my corps for 2 years, and used the site weekly, ordering new bits and pieces, so am familiar with it.

If your SupO has any questions, you can PM me for more info.

qjdb


----------



## cadettrooper (1 Feb 2006)

Hey thanks, qjdb
         I just get the feeling that the Pvt. doesn't know the supply system that well so it might be a bit difficult to explain it to her. but it'll never hurt to try, right?


----------



## MPSHIELD (8 Feb 2006)

cadettrooper-as promissed NSN-8455-21-909-2460, brassard air cadet.

They are still available in the DND supply system as far as I know. I did hear that the air cadet brassard where suppose to become available through logistikunicorp. In other words, I have been told they will be available through the cadet uniform order website. I just checked and it is still not on the website as of today.

If your supply really wants some, I would be able to spare some. Get your supply officer to contact me by email. I'm willing to see if it is required for me to send them to your sqn.


----------



## cadettrooper (8 Feb 2006)

Thank you so much MPSHIELD i will talk to her and see what we can do.Thanks!


----------

